
OpenToonz - wesleyhill
http://opentoonz.github.io/e/index.html
======
DmitryNovikov
Toonz code leaves much to be desired:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0389/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0389/)

------
justinclift
Anyone around with CMake experience?

We're putting some effort into getting it compiling on Linux/BSD - based on
the APPLE CMake conditional already there. Someone with a clue :) using CMake
would be really helpful:

[https://github.com/opentoonz/opentoonz/issues/34#issuecommen...](https://github.com/opentoonz/opentoonz/issues/34#issuecomment-201723812)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322070)

------
justinclift
It's now in Homebrew Cask (on OSX) too, if that helps anyone:

$ brew cask install opentoonz

------
johnhattan
Oh yay, the download link is active!

